# Pain in the arse



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

Does this go away after you ride a bit more frequently?  I was going to try to go today but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.  Why?  cause when i got on my bike this morning to go for a quick spin, i couldnt sit down.  holy christ did it hurt.  any tips?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Gain 20 pounds for extra padding..


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> Does this go away after you ride a bit more frequently?  I was going to try to go today but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.  Why?  cause when i got on my bike this morning to go for a quick spin, i couldnt sit down.  holy christ did it hurt.  any tips?



Get a pair of biking shorts with a built-in pad. works wonders!  doesn't eliminate 100% of the pain but makes it very tolerable.

Also bike seat makes a difference. The seat on my bike when it was new felt great. it broke and the replacement is a different brand. not as comfortable.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Get a pair of padded bike shorts and fix your seat.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2008)

oh, and stop riding at tyler mill


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> oh, and stop riding at tyler mill



lobbed you a meatball didnt i?


Jeff, i did fix the seat when i got home saturday.  padded bike shorts will be purchased tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

Another vote for padded biking shorts. It's almost a requirement. I know you love the wind pants and all, but you just gotta change out of those grimy things from time to time. :lol: You'll get used to it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> Does this go away after you ride a bit more frequently?  I was going to try to go today but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.  Why?  cause when i got on my bike this morning to go for a quick spin, i couldnt sit down.  holy christ did it hurt.  any tips?



um, am I missing something here?

what's the correlation between your wife not being happy and your ass hurting too much to ride your bike :???:

or is it a private matter I shouldn't ask questions about?

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> um, am I missing something here?
> 
> what's the correlation between your wife not being happy and your ass hurting too much to ride your bike :???:
> 
> ...




lol, i see your point.

I didnt push it with my wife cause my ass was hurting so much FROM MY MTN BIKE RIDE ON SATURDAY that it probably wouldnt have been much fun to ride today anyway.   that was the correlation.


i put that in caps so there is no doubt about anything here.


----------



## JD (Oct 14, 2008)

And yes, it does go away after a bit.  And you get better and picking your ass up off the seat for the most jarring bumps.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 14, 2008)

Get a bike seat.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

Get padded shorts, it helps but won't eliminate all discomfort.  After a few rides your rear end should start to get more used to it.  And yes, you do get better at knowing when to un-weight the seat to help reduce pain further.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2008)

You may also want to try a different seat. With the stock seat I used to have a little pain after the rides, after getting a new seat(WTB), it has eliminated any pain.


----------



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, I would echo the same about a different saddle.  

Of course it also depends on how you are riding, too.  

Padded shorts will help, too.

Honestly, though, I don't think I ever experienced this when I started riding and I was wearing regular gym shorts.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

things i learned from riding for over 3 decades :
1. get a friggin "Prostate friendly" seat 
2. Keep yer ass off it as much as possible while riding
3. Buy and wear padded shorts 
4.yer ASS is still gonna hurt  early on every season


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You may also want to try a different seat. With the stock seat I used to have a little pain after the rides, after getting a new seat(WTB), it has eliminated any pain.



The type of saddle can definitely make a big difference too.  There's different widths and shapes for different shaped rear ends.  It really has to do with the positioning of your sit bones, how far apart they are.


----------



## SkiDork (May 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.



I'm not gonna touch that one....  But its sitting there


----------



## mlctvt (May 7, 2009)

It will go away. You have to condition your sit bones. 
I get this every spring after the first ride. Most cyclists do.
After the second ride it will hurt less and by the third or fourth it should be gone. You may want to take a day or two off between these initial rides.
This is the number one reason beginners go and buy a Spenco padded heat or other puffy type seat. This is exactly opposite of what they really need.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> Does this go away after you ride a bit more frequently?  I was going to try to go today but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.  Why?  cause when i got on my bike this morning to go for a quick spin, i couldnt sit down.  holy christ did it hurt.  any tips?



Just one tip.  Stop riding at Tyler Mill you 'Mo.

Edit - F!  Gary beat me to this wonderful crack on 2knees.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Just one tip.  Stop riding at Tyler Mill you 'Mo.
> 
> Edit - F!  Gary beat me to this wonderful crack on 2knees.



Yeah, he beat ya to it like 7 months ago! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, he beat ya to it like 7 months ago! :lol:



damn, that is funny.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> After the second ride it will hurt less and by the third or fourth it should be gone.



This was my experience as well.


----------



## skiboarder (May 8, 2009)

Try a saddle with a cutout:
http://www.terrybicycles.com/saddles/mens/detail/2164490/current/fly-cromoly-gel

I use this with my road bike.  50 mile rides left me numb before I started using this saddle.  On my mountain bike, I don't need it due to more time out of the saddle.  Of course, I have a riding shorts with cushioning.....


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Just one tip.  Stop riding at Tyler Mill you 'Mo.
> 
> Edit - F!  Gary beat me to this wonderful crack on 2knees.



dont talk about my wonderful crack.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> dont talk about my wonderful crack.



crack kills


----------



## madman (May 12, 2009)

Have not seen anything about adjusting your seat! Try raising it , Tipping it , or moving it forward or back. Slight changes can make all the difference.


----------



## jarrodski (May 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> Does this go away after you ride a bit more frequently?  I was going to try to go today but with my wife not be to happy i didnt push it.  Why?  cause when i got on my bike this morning to go for a quick spin, i couldnt sit down.  holy christ did it hurt.  any tips?



ride more...  but very important... briefs, not boxers... stand up more often, especially over ANY bump in the trail.  think about what's down there... extra stress on that area can'tbe good. 

i've also developed a special relationship with Target Brand Gold Bond style medicated powder


----------

